# Pro Engineer



## wildfire_user (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi Everyone.

PTC has stopped support for Pro engineer on linux after version 3but has continued support for the solaris platform.
Is it possible to run the solaris version of the program on Freebsd on indeed run the linux version.
I am new to freebsd but willing to learn, and would rather use this platform.
Any help appreciated.
ï¿½e


----------



## aragon (Oct 21, 2009)

Try VirtualBox.


----------



## wildfire_user (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi,

Do you think the performance would be ok,are you a proe user.
I know virtual box now has opengl support


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2009)

I think it'll be simpler just to install OpenSolaris to run Pro Engineer.


----------



## aragon (Oct 23, 2009)

FreeBSD's virtualbox doesn't have 3D support yet, but it is very fast.


----------



## Oko (Oct 24, 2009)

wildfire_user said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone.
> 
> PTC has stopped support for Pro engineer on linux after version 3but has continued support for the solaris platform.
> Is it possible to run the solaris version of the program on Freebsd on indeed run the linux version.
> ...


I am not sure on FreeBSD but you may run Solaris binaries on NetBSD and i386 version of OpenBSD. Your millage may vary.


----------



## dennylin93 (Oct 24, 2009)

As SirDice mentioned, installing OpenSolaris directly might be your best shot. The compatibility layers usually result in degraded performance.


----------

